# Just Got Back



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Found this at Petronous today. Haven't posted a report in a while so I thought I'd share....:whistling:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Was you fishing with Woody?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

He couldn't make it today but did tell me where to go.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Biggest fish we've ever caught on a jig.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Had one on yesterday about that size on the Tallapoosa. When we saw it was a tuna, we cut the line since we were after striper.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

:laughing:


Bodupp said:


> Had one on yesterday about that size on the Tallapoosa. When we saw it was a tuna, we cut the line since we were after striper.


:laughing:

We thought about it. We were trying to save ice for our bliners. All 5 and 6 lbers.


----------



## Someday Came (Jul 30, 2011)

160 lbs maybe?


----------



## Someday Came (Jul 30, 2011)

Doesn't look like it fit through the tuna door very well


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Whoa. Looks like a bluefin. Good work


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thats alot of Sushi!!!!!

I was there the 1st of August..... place is green now. We still managed 1 small yellow and about a dozen blackfin


----------



## captnroger (Jun 27, 2013)

Specktackler357 said:


> Whoa. Looks like a bluefin. Good work


That is a bluefin. Nice job!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Really ? :no:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jcasey said:


> Really ? :no:


No. But it makes for a nice little fantasy...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

If I caught that fish There would be no need for a report. Everyone would be able to hear me screaming from the rig I caught it on.

Just came across the picture and the forum was kinda dead at the time sooo.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> If I caught that fish There would be no need for a report. Everyone would be able to hear me screaming from the rig I caught it on.
> 
> Just came across the picture and the forum was kinda dead at the time sooo.


I hear ya. this forum has been pretty boring lately. I guess nobody fishes anymore. I saw something about making a Sticky for Bird Watching !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jcasey said:


> I hear ya. this forum has been pretty boring lately. I guess nobody fishes anymore. I saw something about making a Sticky for Bird Watching !


Guilty.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Guilty.


I knew it was you, but didn't want to call you out.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I've gotten really lazy about posting reports. I need to start.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I posted what I thought would be a good conversational report... not so much... it ded


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn
Whyme


----------



## Yakangler (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Old post but just wanted to remind y’all. This is how it’s done.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Was trolling, eh? 

Wait, I see what you're trying to do. The least you could have done is wait till 12:01. Happy April to you too.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang, joey I was about to give you huge props.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Trick is fishing with 2lb crappie!!!!! Catch em all the time that way!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i gotta remember to check the dates on these threads. hell, i read through most of it again only to see the 2016 date. good april fool joke, though.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## dmck711 (Feb 10, 2013)

You got me! I thought you finally decided to come back from the river.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

dmck711 said:


> You got me! I thought you finally decided to come back from the river.


Thought I was sneaking out on ya didn’t you.


----------



## dmck711 (Feb 10, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> Thought I was sneaking out on ya didn’t you.





Nah....I know you wouldn't cheat on me! lol


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I want to know how many of ya'll ran out to the Petronas after seeing that!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

ul412al said:


> I want to know how many of ya'll ran out to the Petronas after seeing that!


Bet there’s not a hardtail left on it.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

So much for conservation. I released that one from the kayak yesterday just for you to kill it 3 yrs ago :thumbdown:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Chris V said:


> So much for conservation. I released that one from the kayak yesterday just for you to kill it 3 yrs ago :thumbdown:


i don't get the joke


----------

